# New FFA goat mama



## FFA mom (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi! Our son is getting his first goat this coming month for county shows and to learn as much as possible. So, we decided to get on your page to learn as we go. Looking to get a Boer wether soon. Thanks for encouragement!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to TGS


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome to TGS! Glad to have you here. 

On a side note, goats are herd animals and usually don’t do well on their own. So it would probably be a good idea to plan on getting your soon-to-be goat a buddy....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------

